#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-04-04
<recently_enlight> anyone around that may be able to answer a potentially dumb question
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-04-10
<jbicha> but you're not an open group!
<Flare183> I'm back!
<Flare183> Finally
#ubuntu-us-sc 2014-04-01
<ole_oz6oh> hello looking for someone there can give me some help with graphically programming i ubuntu
<ole_oz6oh> i will make alttle adding pocket calulator   very simply
